# Banshee Chaparral + Shiver Komplettbike - kaufen und losfahren



## Smoke90 (6. Dezember 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Banshee-Chap...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item27c1023919


Verkaufe mein heiß geliebtes Banshee Chaparral Mountainbike. Nach meiner Hobbyaufgabe wegen Zeitmangel steht es nun hier zum Verkauf. Es hat allerhand nette Parts die ich hier mal auflisten werde.:

Rahmen: Banshee Chaparral Handmade in Kanada!

Der kleinere Bruder des Scream. Komplett industriegelagert, riesige intern verstärkte Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe.
Der Drehpunkt der Wippe am Rahmen hat zwei verschiedene Positionen und ist damit auf Luft- oder Federdämpfer optimal abgestimmt ist.
Federweg hinten variabel zwischen 100 und 150mm

Gabel: Marzocchi Shiver DC190mm

190 mm Federweg
Offenes Ölbad HSCV cartridge
Dual Coil Stahlfedern
Externe Federvorspannung
Externe Zugstufeneinstellung
CNC Aluminium Brücken
CNC Aluminium-Standrohre, -Ausfallenden
35 mm Aluminium-Standrohre
20 mm Achse

Dämpfer: Vanilla Fox

Bremsen: vorn Formula 4 Racing(210mm) + Ersatz bremsbacken.vollhydraulische Vierkolben Festsattelbremse, offenes System mit Ausgleichsbehälter, automatische Belagnachstellung, Hinten Formula oroK24(200mm)

Schaltung: Sram X.0 Schaltwerk + X.9 Trigger

Innenlager+Kurbel: Race Face evolve DH + Einbauwerkzeug

Steuersatz: Nicolai Fet Set

Pedale: NC-17

Lenker+Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt

Die Laufräder sind Eigenbau Vorn: single Track 26 mit Da Bomb Stecknabe

Hinten: single Track 24 mit atomlab Nabe


Das Bike wiegt so wie es beschrieben ist 19kg und hat einen Gesamtwert von ca 1500

Es ist in einem guten Zustand jedoch bleiben bei diesem Sport Kratzer nicht aus.Der Rahmen hat keine Risse oder Dellen ! Das Rad wird ihnen natürlich gesäubert und VERSANDKOSTENFREI Zugeschickt. Abholung ist nach Absprache auch möglich.

Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zu Verfügung.


Privatauktion: Garantie, Umtausch oder Rücknahme ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Smoke90 (29. Januar 2012)

Es steht nochmal zum verkauf 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170768698648?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

